# Rough Sawn Wood Deal



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My friend said he's got this neighbor who apparently has "Too much" Wood as he phrased it. A bunch of wood rough sawn, red oak, white oak, rock maple, what ever. I asked him what's the deal on the price with this stuff. He's saying there's over 30 thousand dollars worth of wood at this guy's place, and hes willing to load his pickup truck with some boards and call it a day. I give him 50 dollars a truck load.

Mind you, I build him a book shelf in tech class, and also am getting some wood from him that hes getting from this neighbor guy to build him a flag case. I've got pretty steady income, but I was just wondering, Do you think it would be optimal for him to charge me the money if I could go there my self and get the wood, in the event that this neighbor guy is giving it away to him or possibly another kid? I don't have a problem paying my friend 50 bucks, especially for the amount of wood I'm giving him, and the fact that he's delivering it to my house! The wood is apparently "rough saw, and dried" He could have it planed down for me, but I said nah, I've got the tools, There would end up being an extra charge to the 50 dollars.. I also mentioned the previous tool hunt I was talking about to him. It's going to be a "Big ass yard sale" and the guy has OLD HAND TOOLS, YES OH YES!!!!, and a bunch of old power tools and crap. When he's got time, we'll talk turkey about the wood and tools.

What would you guys do in this situation?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

get a csm and mill my own. or if u have a steady income, talk to Hud-Son and see if u could get an oscar 121 financed. Tennessee Tim on this forum can hook u up too!how much wood are u getting per truck load? a truckload to me is when the poor truck is squatting down. talk to the wood man and see what he doin with it, givin it to ur friend to sell to u etc.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I talked to him this week, and he said Memorial Day weekend I'm getting some. (HAHA Not like that...) To me a truck load is where the truck is close to crying out for help.. I presume I'm getting a pretty good amount. I don't know if the kid is stealing the wood, or it's given to him, or what. All I know is I'm getting some wood, and makin' me a rocking chair :]


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal for you if that's what you are looking for. 

Hopefully it's not all junk that he throws in your back end. 

Is there a reason your friend is giving you all his wood for free?

I'd be leary about taking all that wood, can it fit? In your shop? 

Is he going to want something returned in kind? 

I'd ask for pics, but on this one I think I'll pass.......


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey ACP,
Believe me, I thought it was too good to be true my self.. Apparently his neighbor has a bunch of wood. I build my friend a bookcase in tech a few weeks ago, (Cost me nothing to make it other than my time..) And now I'm working on a flag case for his grandfather's flag out of some scrap wood I have laying around. He said 50 dollars and he fills his truck and brings it to my house for me. Like I said before, I don't really know much about it other than he's giving me wood. I know he has white oak, red oak, pine, maple, hard maple, birch, and some other species there possibly. Knotty, warped, or spalted, I'll take it for 50 dollars. My dad goes down to town and gives a guy 50 dollars for a van load of maple and oak fire wood. So regardless of the condition it's in, I can always use it for something..

Edit:
Yeaa I'll make it fit in my shop, I didn't think of it at the time, but you made me think about it fitting in there, and I have a continuous 18 feet in there. I really doubt he's gonna give me 20+ foot long boards, but you never know..


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well my intention was to be funny, but I suppose the space concern will be your biggest issue. Easily over come I will wager. I hope it turns out well for you, sounds like a helluva deal.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank's man, I sure hope I get what he is saying he has. This weekend we're gonna wheel and deal, so we'll see what happens. Hopefully I get enough to get me through a few projects at least. I planned on building a mission rocker, then possibly a mission bed.


----------

